# Help i need an answer



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

So this is going to sound confusing, but im not sure how to explain it. Basically my daughter has been sick w/ a fever off an on today. And she was running around all day, so jump forward a few hours. My son went to his room to go to bed and we had put luna in his room to wait for him to get in there. a few mins later my son and daughter came up and said luna threw up in his room..but they did not see her actually get sick. So me and my husband went to down there to see what was up and clean up. So when we got down there was alot of it. Its hard to explain the amount but there was more vomit then there is dog. And it smelled like vomit from like a human. So here is the question. I have never seen a dog vomit is it possible its from the dog since she was in there, or am i nuts and my daughter got sick in her brothers room and did not make me aware of it?? If its something from her then i need to take her and get her looked at in the AM. If its not a possibility then i know its my child and i have to take her. please help, im sorry if any of this is confusing. I can clear any thing up if needed..


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Vomiting once isn't really a need for concern. If she was running around after eating a large meal than that could of caused it. Unless she is showing other symptoms of being ill or continues to vomit I wouldn't worry, especially since you don't even know if it was her.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

both my daughter and the dog we running around. But like you said it was only once. But the amount was wat caused concern.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you ask your daughter if it was her or smell her to see if she smelled pukey?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo throws up now and then if he's eaten something he shouldn't. It's always been a small amount and it hasn't really had a smell. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry if she's acting her normal self if it was only one pile of vomit just keep her hydrated and see if she vomits anymore.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

my daughter is all of two... she talks and will tell u she did something even if it was not her. lol.. BUt its ok we have it figured out it was my daughter she started throwing up in the middle of the night and has continued through today. Thanks for your help.. i felt like an idiot for asking but what better place to ask then to people who might know


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't feel bad for asking! It's what we're here for. 

I hope your daughter feels better soon too.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Me to.. My happy baby girl is miserable plus she is teething... i may start pulling my hair out soon... At least I will match my CDA chi


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't worry about asking questions, it's always best to get a little reassurance and everyone here is lovely. We'd rather you ask a question and feel better for it than worry! I hope your little girl is better soon.


----------

